# BKV - Big Kev's



## Lucstar (5 November 2004)

Hi guys,
I just watched a featured article about Big Kev's Limited on today tonight. It was very interesting. It appears that BKV have been downhill ever since. Shareholders are complaining about management. It looks like the shareholders aren't exactly as excited as Big Kev himself, who still manages to fatten his wallet even though his company is going down the drain. What are you views on this stock? Will there be a turn-around? Or is it all going down the drain?


----------



## wayneL (5 November 2004)

Sounds like Big Kev investors have been taken to the cleaners...

Baboom! LOL


----------



## stockGURU (5 November 2004)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Sounds like Big Kev investors have been taken to the cleaners...
> 
> Baboom! LOL




 

Nice one Wayne!


----------



## drfish (22 February 2005)

*BKV*

What is your view on BKV shares... where do you think they will be going?

Any ideas welcome.


----------



## Fleeta (8 December 2005)

Big Kev ain't so excited anymore, he went the way of his company...dead and buried. So there is a tip for investors...<edited... just to be on the safe side  >!


----------



## son of baglimit (8 December 2005)

oooo fleeta - how libellous !!

wanna know something fleeta - me missus wanted me to buy bkv when they were cheap - she thort they had a good future - but i ignored her and bought nmso instead at 6c - wasnt that fortunate huh ??


----------



## wayneL (9 December 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> oooo fleeta - how libellous !!
> 
> wanna know something fleeta - me missus wanted me to buy bkv when they were cheap - she thort they had a good future - but i ignored her and bought nmso instead at 6c - wasnt that fortunate huh ??




Good point.

Fleeta, is it a matter of public record? We live in a litigious society and wouldn't want you or Joe in court over something like this.

Urgent reply pretty please.:fan


----------



## chicken (9 December 2005)

Lucstar said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I just watched a featured article about Big Kev's Limited on today tonight. It was very interesting. It appears that BKV have been downhill ever since. Shareholders are complaining about management. It looks like the shareholders aren't exactly as excited as Big Kev himself, who still manages to fatten his wallet even though his company is going down the drain. What are you views on this stock? Will there be a turn-around? Or is it all going down the drain?



The one who is now the kingpin  Mr Bruce Judge who  is actually quite a good businessman...I would not write them off at present...he helped form Brieleys in his heydays....I think they have a future....Bruce is a like Graham Hart a good dealer wheeler....both are KIWIS....


----------



## Fleeta (9 December 2005)

Not sure - Joe, maybe you should moderate the comment...


----------



## RichKid (9 December 2005)

If Big Kev has truly bitten the dust then isn't it impossible to defame the dead (legally)? As opposed to mere bad form for speaking ill of the dead. I assume the issue is about 'defaming' the company (or whatever it's called). I really don't know...

An article on his passing, google for more: http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2005/12/06/1133829572186.html

....Looks like Wayne's done the work, thnx Wayne.


----------



## canny (9 December 2005)

Damn, I'd have liked a laugh at the original comment Fleeta!!
Can you pm the original?
Cheers


----------



## son of baglimit (9 December 2005)

hey fleeta - u has been censored - joe give him detention !!


----------



## RichKid (10 December 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> hey fleeta - u has been censored - joe give him detention !!




Joe has asked Wayne to spank him severely, Fleeta will not be sitting down for awhile....hope you're happy baglimit-- but you shouldn't take this type of school-boyish pleasure in others' pain, it was purely for disciplinary reasons.

Interesting to see what happens to Big Kev's now that the man who was the 'brand' is gone.


----------



## chicken (10 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Joe has asked Wayne to spank him severely, Fleeta will not be sitting down for awhile....hope you're happy baglimit-- but you shouldn't take this type of school-boyish pleasure in others' pain, it was purely for disciplinary reasons.
> 
> Interesting to see what happens to Big Kev's now that the man who was the 'brand' is gone.



RICH KID..as I understand the company is or will be renamed with a different business direction..Mr Bruce Judge who bought into the company is revitalising this outfit....as I know BRUCE he is agood businessman who will get this outfit back on its feet....


----------



## son of baglimit (10 December 2005)

Joe has asked Wayne to spank him severely - hmmmmmmmmm

ive never seen either of them at the meetings !!!!!!!!


----------



## Odduna (12 December 2005)

Although not the right incon, it is the best we can do

 :goodnight


----------



## mime (13 December 2005)

I liked Big Kev. I was sad to see on the news that he died


----------

